# More nice dogs



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

GWPs are popular in ND

These could use a good home and would probably be excellent hunters by fall with a little work

http://www.geocities.com/gwprsq/

there are some good looking dogs there that could use a little help. 
Click on the next buttons in the upper left hand part of the page to see all of them.

This is the way I am getting my dogs from now on.

I like adult dogs you get to skip the puppy nonsense stuff and get right down to it.

As I was telling you guys I just recently picked up a couple "free" Eps from a field trialer that they weren't working out for and they are turning out real nice so far.

They will be real good bird dogs when I get through and good buddies also.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bob,

How many dogs do you have???


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

currently 
5 nearly 10 year old very good shorthairs

2 wild Ep 1 year old pups good breeeding field trial dogs ( work in progress)

1 snooty little boykin spaniel, really my wifes at least thats what he thinks

And Duke the bulldog in my avatar. He was dumped with heartworms on my land and my kids dragged him home a $500 in vet bills and a couple years ago.

He hups on command but I haven't seen any indication of pointing 
instinct :wink:

When my shortahirs pass away, I lost one a few weeks ago I will pare down to just 3-4 pointers and the boykin.

The style of hunts I do 3 is the bare minimum ( optimum if I didn't have to worry about an injured dog. I can have and still have a good 7-9 day hunt. Its a two day drive each way to where I hunt so I try to hunt hard for a week sometime two from dawn to dusk. Wears out dogs, and me.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I try to hunt hard for a week sometime two from dawn to dusk.


 Man Bob, we have to get you into some birds. :jammin:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick did you look on page two of the adoptable dogs on that site those two "Jake and Kimba" that are described as "very birdy" would make nice dogs for an old north dakota pheasant hunter with a soft spot for wirehairs :wink:

http://www.geocities.com/gwprsq/page5.html


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

My lab Gus is 8 and the replacement for him is going to be a GWP like Sam. Which reminds me of a story about the intelligence of labs and GWP pups.

I was seeding wheat by some CRP yesterday and took the dogs along so they could rummage around a bit. The north hill has a coyote den.  Gus had to stick his head down the hole where upon Mom launched into him big time. No contest. Everytime she made a pass, he sat down. In about 10 minutes she herded him under the truck and made him stay. Something I have trouble doing. When she saw Sam she rounded him up too. As he saw her coming down on him he went from a cocky pup to humble pup real quick. Both dogs under the truck, 0, coyote 2. Now you'd think that would be a good lesson, but nooooooooo. Couple hours later Sam just had to check that hole again. "Wonder if there are any coyotes down there?" There were. So two dogs are enough right now.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats the beauty of dogs, they involve you in life experiences that never would happen otherwise.

I just wish some of those hunting dogs on those rescue sites would get good owners like you that would allow them to reach their potential.

I know I'm a sucker for dogs. But they deserve better than they get from a lot of people.

Oh and as for getting me into birds I'm always up for that, but I hunt all day because I like to, not because I can't find birds.

If your season was only two weeks long like mine is some years you would savor every minute of the day also :beer:


----------

